# Il était une fois 3 BIP et un Imac



## Cioran (13 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acquis il y a quelques mois un Imac 21,5 / 3,2 Ghz. J 'y ai ajouté directement de la RAM pour atteindre les 12 Go. Il fonctionnait à merveille. Malheureusement, depuis environ un mois, sans prévenir et ce, de manière totalement aléatoire, l'ordinateur se fige et émet de puissantes séries de 3 BIPs. Le son semble sortir d'un buzzer a l'intérieur même du iMac, et non du haut parleur. 

Quand cela arrive, je n'ai qu'une solution. Redémarrer la machine. Et tout refonctionne... pendant quelques jours puis cela recommence... le jour, la nuit... l'ordinateur en veille, en plein travail... 

Que faire?


----------



## just1 (13 Juillet 2011)

Hello,

Les 3 bips que tu entends veulent dire que tu as un probleme avec ta RAM. 
Peux être en as tu une de défectueuse?
Essaye de les démonter et de les remonter (en les enfonçant bien). 
Si le probleme persiste, enleves en une à chaque fois pour les tester et tu verras ainsi si il y en a une de défectueuse et laquelle...

Quelle est la marque des barrettes que tu as installé?


----------



## cherryblue (13 Juillet 2011)

clic sur la pomme puis "A propos de ce Mac". ensuite, cliques sur "plus d'infos"
Dans la liste de gauche, dans "Matériel" tu cliques sur "mémoire"

Tu verras tout de suite si tu as une barrette défectueuse, et laquelle c'est


----------



## Arlequin (13 Juillet 2011)

si je ne m'abuse les 3 bips signifiant un soucis de ram s'entendent à l'allumage de la machine ! (lors du check de la mémoire) et pas pendant le fonctionnement

un petit tour dans les logs serait une meilleure piste (applications>utilitaires>consoles ... chercher les messages d'erreur à l'heure précise où les bips sont survenus)


----------



## Cioran (13 Juillet 2011)

La ram est de marque NUIMPACT... cependant dans "à propos de ce mac" tout indique que l'état de la ram est "OK"

Dans la console, la seule erreur apparaissant dans un horaire proche de celui ou l'iMac s'est figé est celle-ci :

13/07/11 04:01:00,350 mds: (Error) Volume: Could not find requested backup type:2 for volume

Mais des erreurs de ce types apparaissent souvent dans la console sans pour autant figer la machine et provoquer des BIPs.

Il n'existe pas quelque part, un site qui recense les significations de ces BIPs ?

Merci


----------



## Arlequin (13 Juillet 2011)

le message ne semble pas correspondre au soucis

les bips d'erreur sont recensés sur le site de support apple, mais je le répète, il s'agit des bips lors du démarrage !


problème semblable ici, mais pas de solution miracle: 
https://discussions.apple.com/message/15593953

contacte le sav apple


----------



## Cioran (14 Juillet 2011)

oui, je vais tenter le SAV.

Merci pour aide en tous les cas.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2011)

tiens nous au jus, ça peut servir à d'autres


----------



## just1 (22 Juillet 2011)

Alors? C'était quoi pour finir?


----------



## Cioran (25 Juillet 2011)

Alors... J ai tel au SAV. impossible de recréer le beug pour leur expliquer. Ils m'ont dit que c'est peut être du à un problème de ram. Mais que dans ce cas, les bip sont entendu au démarrage de l'ordinateur... Bref pas plus avancé qu'avant. Par chance lion est sorti. Apres installation, plus de problèmes. Pourvu que ça dure...


----------



## Cioran (3 Août 2011)

Bon, ça n'a pas duré. L'ordi s'est encore figé avec ces satanés bips. Mais en plus j'ai commencé a avoir des kernels en serie.  j'ai essaye désespérément un apple test hardware mais je n 'ai pas réussit. 

J'ai décidé de faire une clean instal via une clé USB. Et à deux reprises, après le téléchargement des données au début de l'installation, l'ordi a planté avec un kernel. 

J'ai enlevé les 8go de ram que j avais rajouté pour ne laisser que les 4 d'origine. Et la, on dirait que ça marche...

L'imac a pourtant fonctionné des mois avec ces 12go de ram. 

Une idée sur ce problème?


----------



## iMacounet (3 Août 2011)

Une ou +ieurs RAM HS.


----------



## Cioran (3 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas. Je vais essaye en n'en rajoutant qu'une...


----------



## Guifette (5 Août 2011)

Bonjour
J'ai sensiblement les mêmes symptômes ( j'ai mis un post ce matin, je n'avais pas encore vu le votre )
Sauf que je n'ai pas ajouté de ram, tout est d'origine ( 8 Go ), et le test des ram chez moi est ok
donc sur imac 21, i5, 3,5 ghz
Sais plus quoi penser, je ne trouve réponse nulle part
j'ajoute que ce mac est un échange puisque mon premier a eu la même panne, sauf que cela plantait plusieurs fois par jour à peine avais-je installé mes logiciels, on me l'a donc échangé aussitôt contre celui que j'ai actuellement.
Alors, soit je n'ai vraiment pas de chance, soit c'est une panne très courante mais dont on parle peu, hormis un post de temps en temps comme ici, je suis perplexe..
Franchement, je n'ai pas envie de le renvoyer au sav, je ne vais quand meme pas faire que ça, tout désinstaller, tout recommencer, je veux simplement une machine qui tourne.


----------



## apou (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai un iMac 27' avec 8go de Ram (Apple origine) j'ai le même soucis depuis que j'ai installé Lion, et le pire ce que c'est parvenu a la fin de la MAJ de 10.7... (mais ca n'a pas apparemment pas posé de soucis). Je n'ai jamais eu ce soucis sans (Snow)Léopard.

Par contre j'étais tranquillement en contrôle à distance sur LogMeIn sur ce meme iMac 27' à partir d'un autre poste et tout à coup, j'ai perdu la connection... le lendemain en journée, ma pauvre mère m'a téléphoné pour me dire "Ha ton ordinateur fait bip bip bip depuis hier soir, j'ai la tête comme une citrouille!!!" :mouais: ... on a forcé le reboot car il était freezé...

Je vais tenter de switcher la ram pour voir...

Je vous tiens au courant au fur et a mesure pour trouver une solution.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Guifette (6 Août 2011)

Faudra quand même montrer où se trouve le bouton d'arrêt à votre maman, la pauvre ;o)))
J'avais lu quelque part que le imac 21 i5 avait ce genre de problème dès qu'on lui met trop de mémoire alors que sur le papier on peut aller jusque 32 go il me semble. 
J'avais lu aussi que certains modules qu'on ajoute dans firefox pouvaient être en cause, c'est vrai que bizarrement, cela se produisait lorsque je surfais avec ce navigateur. j'ai été tranquille après les avoir enlevés, mais ça recommence ici
des pistes toutes minces mais c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé


----------



## vincen (8 Août 2011)

J'ai aussi le même problème (plantage en cours de travail avec 3 bips qui se répètent) sur un iMac mid-2010 3.2 Ghz. Ces problèmes ne surviennent que depuis 2 jours (après avoir installé 2x2 Go de RAM supplémentaires) alors que je suis sous lion (clean install) depuis 15 jours. 

Ni AHD, ni MemTest86+ (4.20), ni Techtool Deluxe n'a décelé de pb avec la ram.

Je viens de faire un reset de la PRAM (pomme+alt+P+R) pour voir. Si ça se reproduit, je tente d'enlever la RAM rajoutée et vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Guifette (8 Août 2011)

merci Vincen
Alors, après le message que j'avais posté ci dessus, j'ai eu de nouveau 2 plantages, sauf que cette fois je n'ai plus eu les bips, mais un rideau transparent qui descend du haut de l'écran vers le bas avec un message d'erreur dans différentes langues.
Et comme par hasard, j'étais chaque fois en train de surfer avec Safari !
même panne donc que j'avais eue ultérieurement lorsque j'étais dans firefox avant de désinstaller les extensions .
Donc depuis hier, je n'utilise plus du tout Safari, je suis revenue sur Firefox, et tout a l'air d'aller. ( sans crier trop vite lol )
Donc il semblerait que lorsque la mémoire est sollicitée d'une certaine manière, ou que quelque chose la sollicite, ça fait tout planter, c'est l'impression que j'en ai
Qu'en pensez vous ?
Alors, panne matérielle, ou logicielle ? ou OS ? pffff allez savoir...
pour rappel, j'ai 8 go de ram, installés d'origine


----------



## Adol (13 Août 2011)

Même config. (i5, 3,6 GHz, 8 Go de ram d'origine, sept 2010) et même problème de freeze (presque chaque jour depuis une MàJ récente 10.6.8 et Safari), surtout avec Safari, mais pas seulement.
Même histoire, j'ai eu rapidement des pbs de freeze avec mon iMac neuf (écran figé, plus de souris, plus de clavier) et l'APP s'est décidé à me changer la carte mère en mars. De  mars à juillet pas de souci de freeze. Et ces temps-ci, le problème recommence avec une nouveauté : 3 bips répétés chaque 5 secondes.
L'APP m'a fait faire un reset de la PRAM (pomme+alt+P+R)
- voir aussi  http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2538?viewlocale=fr_FR- 
et si le problème recommence, je dois porter chez un revendeur. Ce serait un pb de RAM.
Je croise les doigts.


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Août 2011)

c'est marrant j'avais envie de mettre un peu plus de ram ... et ... d'un coup, j'ai moins envie ... remarque, que pour le moment, je ne suis jamais à fond dans l'utilisation de la ram et pourtant je navigue beaucoup avec firefox qui est très gourmand en ram ...


----------



## Adol (4 Septembre 2011)

Le revendeur Apple a soumis l'ordi à une série de tests poussés (sans ouvrir la machine), résultat : pas de pb de RAM ni d'élément machine; p-ê un souci logiciel.
Ceux qui ont switché les barrettes ont-ils solutionné le problème ?


----------

